# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  الشهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيد

## د.ابودنيا

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهيد




لما اترمى جسدك على صدر الوطن


خلا الوطن قلبه انقطم 


مد الجدار صبح فسيح


بنالك فى جواه ضريح


اللحظة كانت ملحمة


متلملمة حروفها من دمع العيون


ونفس فى صدر كان حنون


وململة النغم من صدرالشجون


صرخ الوطن:


ابنى الشهيد


من نبض ساكن عرق فى القلب اندفن


غازل الوطن لك الكفن


من نبض عرق تانى فيه الم


غزل الوطن لون الكفن علم


كان اول مرة حضنه يسكن صدرها


كان اول مرة يموت غريق ف حضنها


كان اول مرة يشرب حبها


وهيا كمان من زمان كان نفسها


بس القلم سبق الزمن


والموت سبق الحلم بزمن


لاول مرة يبقى للثانية تمن


اه م الغنا لما الغنا يصبح حزين


اه م النايات لما يكونوا مجروحين


اه م القمر لما القمر يصرخ انين


الى غدربك يابطل ف شرع مين


حتى صعودك للسما


فى حد ذاته ملحمة


نزلت ملايكة ع الكوف وبترفعك 


ااااااااااااااااه ياشهيد ما أروعك


مانت العريس المنتظر


لبنات عذارى  من بنات الحور


معاك ماتعرفش الخجل


جايين بيجروا بالعجل


قابلوا الشهيد الى وصل


الروح على جبينك نيشان


مهرك على صدرك وسام


متحيرين حتى الملايكة ف الحساب


يحسبوا حسابك يزيد


يرجعوا تانى يحسبو


لما الكتاب كله اتملى


مش صعبة هيا المسألة


الاجر ف الارض شهادة


والجنة بيتك ف السما

----------


## منال درويش

الاجر ف الارض.. الشهادة
والجنة .. بيتك ف السما

الله يا ابو دنيا على الاحساس الجميل 
والكلمات الصادقة النابعة من قلب نقى 
احببتنى في الشهادة 
وتمنيتها لي ولك ولكل مسلم غيور على اسلامه 
بارك الله لك في قلبك وقلمك معاً 
فالشعر ما هو الا مشاعر واحاسيس تترجها الحروف قصيدة على الورق 

خالص تقديرى واحترامى 

اختك دائماً

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> الاجر ف الارض.. الشهادة
> والجنة .. بيتك ف السما
> 
> الله يا ابو دنيا على الاحساس الجميل 
> والكلمات الصادقة النابعة من قلب نقى 
> احببتنى في الشهادة 
> وتمنيتها لي ولك ولكل مسلم غيور على اسلامه 
> بارك الله لك في قلبك وقلمك معاً 
> فالشعر ما هو الا مشاعر واحاسيس تترجها الحروف قصيدة على الورق 
> ...


لما وجودك يبقى شموع
لما ورودك طالعة تزين كل فروع
يبقى كلامنا جنبك دايما ف الممنوع
لما الحرف بيطلع منك
يسلم فومك
يبقى الابداع فينا متوقف
وكمان ممنوع
مطلوب منا نسمع بس
صوت الهمس
ونبض الحس

اشكر مرورك واطرائك الجميل على عملى المتواضع

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل د أبو دنيا 

كلمات جميلة زينتها بأرق العواطف وأعذب المشاعر .....
حضور جميل متوج بصدق المعاني ....
أبدعت حقا في كلماتك ....
شكرا لك ولإحساسك ......
رغم أن كلمة شكرا لا توفيك حقك على هذه الكلمات .. 

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.ابودنيا
					
				
شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهيدلما اترمى جسدك على صدر الوطنخلا الوطن قلبه انقطم مد الجدار صبح فسيحبنالك فى جواه ضريحوكانت: لحظة نزول جسدك على صدر الوطن ملحمةمتلملمة حروفها من دمع العيونونفس فى صدر كان حنونوململة النغم من صدرالشجونصرخ الوطن:ابنى الشهيدمن نبض ساكن جوه عرق فى القلب اندفنغازل الوطن لك الكفنمن نبض عرق تانى فيه المغزل الوطن لون الكفن علمكان اول مرة حضنه يسكن صدرهاكان اول مرة يموت غريق ف حضنهاكان اول مرة يشرب حبهاوهيا كمان من زمان كان نفسهابس القلم سبق الزمنوالموت سبق الحلم بزمنلاول مرة يبقى للثانية تمناه م الغنا لما الغنا يصبح حزيناه م النايات لما يكونو مجروحيناه م القمر لما القمر يصرخ انينالى غدربك يابطل ف شرع مينحتى صعودك للسمافى حد ذاته ملحمةنزلت ملايكة ع الكوف ترفعك ااااااااااااااااه ياشهيد ماروعكمانت العريس المنتظرلبنات عذارا من بنات الحورمعاك ماتعرفش الخجلجايين بيجرو بالعجلقابلو الشهيد الى وصلالروح على جبينك نيشانمهرك على صدرك وساممتحيرين حتى الملايكة ف الحسابيحسبو حسابك يزيديرجعو تانى يحسبولما الكتاب كله اتملىمش صعبة هيا المساءلةالاجر ف الارض شهادةوالجنة بيتك ف السما



أخي الحبيب أبو دنيا

كم هي جميله تلك الملحمه التي وصفت لنا مكانة الشهيد
وهي مكانه بحق ساميه لا ينازعه فيها أحد
وكم هو رائع أن يقف كلمك وقلم كل الشرفاء إلى جانب هؤلاء الذين
يسعون إلى رفع رأس الأمه من جديد
بارك الله فيك
ودمت بألق
وبدون قلق

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *الأخ الفاضل د أبو دنيا* 
> 
> *كلمات جميلة زينتها بأرق العواطف وأعذب المشاعر .....*
> *حضور جميل متوج بصدق المعاني ....*
> *أبدعت حقا في كلماتك ....*
> *شكرا لك ولإحساسك ......*
> *رغم أن كلمة شكرا لا توفيك حقك على هذه الكلمات ..* 
> 
> *لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ....*
> ...


اختى العزية همسة المنتدى الداقئه
ماجمل تعليقاتك التى تاتى دوما كهمس الصباح المشرق
اشكرك على المرور
دمتى بخير وتحياتى

----------


## أم أحمد

*رائع كعاتك استاذي الفاضل ابو دينا*
*دمت دائما بمثل هذا الرقي في اختيارك للكلمات والعبارات*
*دمت بخير ودام ابداعك لنا*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *أخي الحبيب أبو دنيا*
> 
> *كم هي جميله تلك الملحمه التي وصفت لنا مكانة الشهيد*
> *وهي مكانه بحق ساميه لا ينازعه فيها أحد*
> *وكم هو رائع أن يقف كلمك وقلم كل الشرفاء إلى جانب هؤلاء الذين*
> *يسعون إلى رفع رأس الأمه من جديد*
> *بارك الله فيك*
> *ودمت بألق*
> *وبدون قلق*
> ...


لا حرمنا الله من مرورك تؤام الروح
كلماتك دائما تاتى بلسم يشفى الجروح
ويطيب القلب
لك من قلبى المحبة ومنى الود كله
بدون قلق
بدون ارق
ههههههههه

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *رائع كعاتك استاذي الفاضل ابو دينا*
> *دمت دائما بمثل هذا الرقي في اختيارك للكلمات والعبارات*
> *دمت بخير ودام ابداعك لنا*


اختى الفاضله ام احمد
اعتذر عن التاخير فى الرد
انما اعطيت العمل فرصة ليقراءة الاخوة
دمتى بكل ود
ولا حرمنا الله من مرورك الجميل
لانك تضيئى صفحتى
دمت بسعادة

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الحبيب د. فوزى ابو دنيا


عندما يتحول قلب الشاعر الصغير الى ساحة نضال لا تعرف الا الشرفاء

يمتلىء بانوار البصيره ويبث لنا عبر الاحرف صورا جماليه غايه فى الرقى والروعه

ابكانى وعيا هذا النزف الانسانى الشديد الرقى

اسأل الله العظيم ان يرزقنا شهادة فى سبيله وان يختم بالباقيات الصالحات اعمالنا

تقبل دوما خالص محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*استاذي العزيز /د.ابو دنيا* 
*ما اجمل كلامتك وعذوبة اشعارك اشكرك على رفع مستوى الكلمه والذوق العام بشعرك الجميل في هذا المنتدى وارجو لك مزيداً من التألق والابداع*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخى الحبيب د. فوزى ابو دنيا
> 
> 
> عندما يتحول قلب الشاعر الصغير الى ساحة نضال لا تعرف الا الشرفاء
> 
> يمتلىء بانوار البصيره ويبث لنا عبر الاحرف صورا جماليه غايه فى الرقى والروعه
> 
> ...


اخى الحبيب محمد
اشكرك جدا على التعديل .. لاحرمنى الله منك
وكل سنة وانت طيب يابن الثورة
كل يوم بكتش فى محمد سعيد الجديد
وعلى راى عصام لما بيقولى محمد سعيد صوته رقيق قوى
بس انا قولتله هو ارق من صوته
ومدمنا غوصنا فى بحر الرقة 
تقبل زهورى لك 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

أكرمك الله أيها الحبيب..وهذه تحية مني لكل شهيد
روح الشهيد

*روح الشهيد صرخة تدوى 
ف ودان الطـغاة
روح الشهيد صاعقة بتهوى 
على روس الغزاة
دم الشهيد دا  بذور 
تطرح كرامة ونور
وتقيد لنا طريقنا      
وتجدد الحياة
رنى يا صرخته   
حطمى قلب الجبان
واعلى يا غنوته     
يسمعك كل انسان
وانتى يا رايته 
دورى ف سنين الزمان
قولى للناس اللى رايحة 
قولى للناس اللى جاية
يا فلسطين يا أبية 
طول تاريخك عربية*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *استاذي العزيز /د.ابو دنيا* 
> *ما اجمل كلامتك وعذوبة اشعارك اشكرك على رفع مستوى الكلمه والذوق العام بشعرك الجميل في هذا المنتدى وارجو لك مزيداً من التألق والابداع*


 
اخى العزيز محمد العلاوى
كلماتك الرقيقة اسعدتنى  جدا
ولا غرابه ان يخرج هذا الكلام من انسان رقيق مثلك
تطاوعه الكلمات والمعانى ليعزف بها اجمل القصائد والردود
ادام الله الود بيننا والمحبة
تقبل جل تحياتى
دمت بالق

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> أكرمك الله أيها الحبيب..وهذه تحية مني لكل شهيد
> روح الشهيد
> 
> *روح الشهيد صرخة تدوى* 
> *ف ودان الطـغاة*
> *روح الشهيد صاعقة بتهوى* 
> *على روس الغزاة*
> *دم الشهيد دا بذور* 
> *تطرح كرامة ونور*
> ...


استاذى العزيز د فنديس
انت الى شفت الشهيد وهو بيترمى على صدر الوطن
انت الشاهد الاصيل لهذة الملحمة الانسانية
علشان كده جه مرورك اصدق مرور على هذة الصفحة
حتى تواصلك
جه اجمل واروع
دمت يابطل بعزة وكرامة
تقبل حبى واعتزازى

----------


## زيزي حماد

الاخ المشرف الفاضل / kind hand
الحمد لله 
انا اكتب الان من الكى بورد ، لقد فعلت ما قلت ونجحت المحاولة 
ولكنى لا اعلم اذا كانت هكذا على اى منتدى اخر لانى غير مشتركة فى اى منتديات اخرى 
لك منى خالص الشكر 
زيزيت حماد

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> الاخ المشرف الفاضل / kind hand
> الحمد لله 
> انا اكتب الان من الكى بورد ، لقد فعلت ما قلت ونجحت المحاولة 
> ولكنى لا اعلم اذا كانت هكذا على اى منتدى اخر لانى غير مشتركة فى اى منتديات اخرى 
> لك منى خالص الشكر 
> زيزيت حماد


ايه ياجماعه دا
فيه ايه
ايه الى بيجرا دا ياخونا

----------


## زيزي حماد

عذرا 
ارجوا المعذرة 
سامحنى على الخطأ فى ارسال الرد 
زيزيت حماد

----------


## زيزي حماد

كلماتك جميلة ومعبرة 
بها احساس جميل 
اكرمك الله 
اتمنى لك التألق الدائم فى كل كتاباتك 
زيزيت حماد

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*نعم أيها العزيز (شفتهم) وجسلت معهم وقاسمتهم أكواب الشاي...و(خمسنا) السجائر معا لكنهم سبقوني لنيل ما كنت أتمناه...سبقوني إلي نيل إحدى الحسنيين..وفوق رمال سيناء..صعدت أرواحهم الطاهرة إلي بارئها...وفي هذه الرمال دفنتهم بيدي وصلينا عليهم...لن تضيع دماؤكم هدرا يا أحباب..أذكر منهم لنترحم عليهم
الشهيد محمد كمال (المنصورة)
الشهيد عباس (القاهرة)
الشهيد أحمد عبد الغني (بورسعيد)
الشهيد خيري (الاسكندرية)
الشهيد محمود (قنا)
والشهيدان الأول والثاني دفنتهما أنا أما الشهيد الثالث
فاستشهد في سيناء ثم نقل جثمانه الطاهر الي مقابر الشهداء بالاسماعيلية
وعندما ذهب أخوه حسني لاستلام جثمانه بعد عدة شهور
وجده كما مات..مبتسما وراضيا
ولا تعليق إلا
(ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا.بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون)
صدق الله العظيم*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> كلماتك جميلة ومعبرة 
> بها احساس جميل 
> اكرمك الله 
> اتمنى لك التألق الدائم فى كل كتاباتك 
> زيزيت حماد


اشكرك اخت زيزت
دمتى بخير واشكرك على المرور والتعليق الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *نعم أيها العزيز (شفتهم) وجسلت معهم وقاسمتهم أكواب الشاي...و(خمسنا) السجائر معا لكنهم سبقوني لنيل ما كنت أتمناه...سبقوني إلي نيل إحدى الحسنيين..وفوق رمال سيناء..صعدت أرواحهم الطاهرة إلي بارئها...وفي هذه الرمال دفنتهم بيدي وصلينا عليهم...لن تضيع دماؤكم هدرا يا أحباب..أذكر منهم لنترحم عليهم*
> *الشهيد محمد كمال (المنصورة)*
> *الشهيد عباس (القاهرة)*
> *الشهيد أحمد عبد الغني (بورسعيد)*
> *الشهيد خيري (الاسكندرية)*
> *الشهيد محمود (قنا)*
> *والشهيدان الأول والثاني دفنتهما أنا أما الشهيد الثالث*
> *فاستشهد في سيناء ثم نقل جثمانه الطاهر الي مقابر الشهداء بالاسماعيلية*
> *وعندما ذهب أخوه حسني لاستلام جثمانه بعد عدة شهور*
> ...


عندما يتحدث البطل
علينا فقط ان نستمع

ولا تعليق انما صمت ف لحظة حداد 

لااله الا الله

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*محمد رسول الله*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *محمد رسول الله*


 
اقدم هذا العمل الى شهداء قانا الثانية
من اطفال ورجال ونساء وعجائز
ولنا الله من قبل ومن بعد

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*رحم الله شهداء كل المجازر التي قام بها (جيش الرعاع الإسرائيلي)
ونصر الله من ينصره وخذل المتخاذلين الخانعين الخاضعين
عبدة الدولار...
ولنا الله من قبل ومن بعد ولكل العاجزين أمثالنا*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *رحم الله شهداء كل المجازر التي قام بها (جيش الرعاع الإسرائيلي)*
> *ونصر الله من ينصره وخذل المتخاذلين الخانعين الخاضعين*
> *عبدة الدولار...*
> *ولنا الله من قبل ومن بعد ولكل العاجزين أمثالنا*


ما اجمل ان تعانق كلمات الاستاذ البطل ليد تلميذه بحنو دمت بطلا ومعلما هكذا يكون الابطالماكنت ولن تكن عاجزا ابداسوف تظل رمز هذا الوطن ونبراس لتلاميذكتقبل حبى وتحياتى لابعد مدى

----------


## بنت مصر

قصيدة جميلة جدا يا د. فوزي
تميزت  بالصدق الشديد والروح الايمانية العالية
التى مستنى أيضا وكأنني اشاهد الموقف كاملا


شكرا لك ودمت مبدعا


بسنت

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*ودمت أخا عزيزا وصديقا وفيا

الحمد لله وحتى آخر العمر
سأظل أكره إسرائيل وأمريكا 
وكل العملاء الخونة المطبعين
وأدعو الآخرين من الشرفاء لكرههم
وسأضربهم بالحذاء 
بعدما لم أعد قادرا علي
ضربهم بالرصاص
 شكرا لك أيها الحبيب*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> قصيدة جميلة جدا يا د. فوزي
> تميزت بالصدق الشديد والروح الايمانية العالية
> التى مستنى أيضا وكأنني اشاهد الموقف كاملا
> 
> 
> شكرا لك ودمت مبدعا
> 
> 
> بسنت


الله الله
الواحد بيحس بطعم تانى لم بنت مصر بتمر على صفحتى المتواضعة
اشكرك على المساندة الرقيقة
دمتى اختى بسلام ونقاء سريرة

ومبروك السيرفر الجديد

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *ودمت أخا عزيزا وصديقا وفيا*
> 
> *الحمد لله وحتى آخر العمر*
> *سأظل أكره إسرائيل وأمريكا* 
> *وكل العملاء الخونة المطبعين*
> *وأدعو الآخرين من الشرفاء لكرههم*
> *وسأضربهم بالحذاء* 
> *بعدما لم أعد قادرا علي*
> *ضربهم بالرصاص*
> *شكرا لك أيها الحبيب*


 
تقبل منى استاذى وبطلى الحبيب هذة الزهرة
 :f2:  
وارجو ان تروقك هذة الكلمات ردا على*رئيس وزراء الصهيونية السفاح**قول**واكدب** ياكداب قول**قول واخدع نفسك**ناس من عينتك**علشان تشفعلك**على خزى عمايلك**يابو ايد منعاصة بدم اطفال**خضبها كمان** بالخزى بعار**وف عز نهار**قلهم القمرة بتطلع عز الضهر**اهلك هتصدق**قلهم الشمس بتطلع عز الليل**قول لاهلك قول** ياسفاح قول**قولهم الكدب المعقول**قولهم انت ف قانا قتلت الوهم**والوهم انك تخدع شعبك فهم**ويصدق وهم**قول وارسم صورتك زينها**هتلاقى الدم خارج منها**اشرب واتهنا**قوم طلع دينا**واضحك على حالنا**مش هتغيرنا**واسكر بالدم العربى**بس اما تفوق من سكرك**هتلاقى حقيقتك**انك سفاح**منبوذ**ممدود البوز**ياكسوف الفيل ابو زلومه**لما تاخد شكله**ياضئيل الحجم**ومبين صورتك اد الفيل**خد حجرى ف ايدى**وبيضة امريكا**قوم واعزف سيكا**واعمل لنا حاوى**لعيب بالحجرة وبالبيضة**ف سنينا السودة**العبها ياحاوى**زى المزيكا**بس انت بتسمع وحدك**وتسمع نفسك**قولى الى فنفسك**قول واخدع ناسك**قول صدق نفسك**بس انت ف اخر مشوار الكدب الملعون**راح تكشف نفسك**راح تعرف نفسك**انك سفاح**وانك كداب**قول**واكدب** ياكداب قول*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*والله ما يستحق الوقت الذي استغرقته في الكتابة عنه
هذا إنسان حقير مريض
والدكتور حسن نصر الله أمس شخص حالته
هو وعبد الحكيم (عمير) وزير دفاعه
ودان حالوتس (حلوفس) رئيس أركانه
تصور أخي العزيز
والناس كلها غير مصدقة حتى الآن
أن كرامة إسرائيل التى طبعتنا وركعتنا
في الوحل الآن
وكل إنجازات جيش الرعاع
هدم البيوت/الجسور/ الكباري
تدمير محطات الكهربا/المياه/الصرف الصحي
محاصرة قري منعزلة/خطف مدنيين
يعنى موش رجالة زي رجال حزب الله

فليعش نصر الله وحزب الله
وملعون أبو عبد الله
الخائن بالوراثة
وكل (عبد الله) مثله

تحيتي وتقديري والنصر للمؤمنين
وعاش!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حسن نصر الله
جمال عبد الناصر*

----------


## زيزي حماد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا صحيح ما بعرف بعرف اكتب كويس بس كلامك جميل اوى 
وبيقول اللى نفسى اقوله . 
زيزيت حماد  :f2:

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *والله ما يستحق الوقت الذي استغرقته في الكتابة عنه*
> *هذا إنسان حقير مريض*
> *والدكتور حسن نصر الله أمس شخص حالته*
> *هو وعبد الحكيم (عمير) وزير دفاعه*
> *ودان حالوتس (حلوفس) رئيس أركانه*
> *تصور أخي العزيز*
> *والناس كلها غير مصدقة حتى الآن*
> *أن كرامة إسرائيل التى طبعتنا وركعتنا*
> *في الوحل الآن*
> ...


نعم استاذى العزيز
من اجل هذا قلت انه كذاب ومخادع
وسوف تظهر الايام القادمة صدق كلامك وبعد نظرك الثاقب
عندما تنتهى هذه الحرب .. اقصد هذا الارهارب الصهيونى
اسعدك الله كما اسعدتنى بحوارك الجميل
الذى شرفتنى وكرمتنى به

دمت بطلا يابطل الابطال
اكرمك الله واطال فى عمرك :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## atef zromba

د. أبودنيــــــــــــــــــا
يسعدني أن أهديك لوحة الشهيد ... من أعمالي الفنية

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*أهلا ومرحبا بإبن بورسعيد البطلة
الفنان الكبير عاطف زرمبة
نورت منتدي أبناء مصر
كل مصر
كما نورت بورسعيد كلها
مستقبل مصر
في عام 1956
د0 فنديس*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*العزيز د0 فوزي..تحيتي
كلهم كذابون منافقون خائنون
سامح الله من عقد معهم معاهدة الاستسلام
معاهدة التطبيع والتركيع والتنطيع
طبعنا فتنطعنا ثم ركعنا لغير الله
وهذا جزاء من اتخذهم أولياء وأعطي الأمريكان الجبناء
99% من أوراق اللعبة
وأخذ في لعب  عروستي أوعروسة وعريس
وتركهم يلعبون في مستقبلنا ويقسمون في أرضنا بطريقة
4 ـ 2 ـ 4
وهذا مقال سابق لي بالموقع أرجو أن تقرأه

تحياتي*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*المقال غير منشور ولسوف تجده في قاعة القضايا السياسية بعد قليل.تحيتي*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> د. أبودنيــــــــــــــــــا
> يسعدني أن أهديك لوحة الشهيد ... من أعمالي الفنية


من قلب فتح عنيه اليوم على جمال الجمال
بهديك ميت مليون سلام
واسمح لايد قلبى تستلم منك هديتك
اغلا واعز هدية تسلمها قلبى
هذية قلبى المتواضعه هذه الكلمات
 :f2:  :f2: *وخط الريشة فى رسمك**حفر اسمك**يازارع حتة من جسمك** على اللوحة الى من حسك**بتشغل ايدك الالوان بتسحرنى**وتاثرنى**والائى اللون دا طوع ايدك**بيتلون ف واريدك**كما تريده........**كمان اللون دا بيريدك**عزفت نايات اللون الم**لكنه بيغنى بأمل**لجل الشهيد الى اترسم* *وسط الحشود زى الهلال**القلب فط منى قال**ايه دا الجمال**  *

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *العزيز د0 فوزي..تحيتي*
> *كلهم كذابون منافقون خائنون*
> *سامح الله من عقد معهم معاهدة الاستسلام*
> *معاهدة التطبيع والتركيع والتنطيع*
> *طبعنا فتنطعنا ثم ركعنا لغير الله*
> *وهذا جزاء من اتخذهم أولياء وأعطي الأمريكان الجبناء*
> *99% من أوراق اللعبة*
> *وأخذ في لعب عروستي أوعروسة وعريس*
> *وتركهم يلعبون في مستقبلنا ويقسمون في أرضنا بطريقة*
> ...


اسمح لى استاذى ان اهديك كلماتى المتواضعة*وضهرك ليه بتسند بيه**على حيط مال وتبكى عليه**جاوبنى بايه بقى تقصد**واخر السكة ليه تقعد* *تقول الحمل كان متعب**مافيش ف الدنيا شيىء يسعد**هقولك ايه؟ واقولك ليه؟**بتحزن ليه ووتتحسر** وصوت الفجر ف الكلمة بيتاثر**بيتالم ويتكسر**نموس الحلم بيفسر**بان الحمل دا بكرة**وانك كنت حماله**واخر الرحلة لية تنكر**بانك كنت شياله**وشيلته كل مشواره**عشان الدنيا يوم مالت**ويوم ما امنلها خانت**ومدت ايدها للانسان**بوردة كلها احزان**ماهى عارفاك وكات شايفاك**وهى بتسقيك مرار كاسها**وتحجب عنك انفسها**وتعرف ليه؟* *عشان غيرانه من حلمك* *ومن حملك**ياشايل بكرة فى قلبك**ينور لك طريق عمرك* *ومين ادك**ف اخر الرحلة هيشدك**ويسند ع الحيطان ضهرك**حيطان قايمة ماهيش مايلة**يابخت امك**هتجرى ف صدرها تضمك**تشيل همك**عشان منك**يعز عليها لو شايفاك**فارد  همك على الشباك**شايلها انت ماهيش شايلاك**ملهوفه عليك وجايبالك مناديلها**وتمسح نقطة من عرقك على جبينها**وعلى جبينك* *وتدعيلك**يشد ربنا  ف حيلك**مافيش غيرك تغنيلو يغنلها**هتسند ليه بقى ضهرك**على حيط مال**وتسيب القلب يتكسر مع الاحزان**وتسيب العمر متغرب**وبيسافر مع الايام*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

الى استاذى الفاضل ا.د. احمد فنديس
بسن قلم..... من فرع شجر زتونىكنا كتبنا على جناح الحمام... معاهده سلاموكان مداد الكلام دم الشهيد .....الى فحضن الوطن نام تارى الى كان طرف تانىف نيتهم حاجات تانىبيعلقو ف جنح الضلام طلقةوف اول طلعه لسرب الحمامالطلقة راحت منطلقةطلعت ف صدر الحماموقع الحمام وقعةبطل هديل الكلاموالخلق مش سامعهقالو دا بينهم سلامولاعدش نار والعةشجر زتونى اتحرقفى اول الدمعة

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *أهلا ومرحبا بإبن بورسعيد البطلة*
> *الفنان الكبير عاطف زرمبة*
> *نورت منتدي أبناء مصر*
> *كل مصر*
> *كما نورت بورسعيد كلها*
> *مستقبل مصر*
> *في عام 1956*
> *د0 فنديس*


اهلا بك استاذ عاطف
  فنان مبدع على صفحتى المتواضعة
وشرفنى ان يستقبلك هنا استاذى د. فنديس
تقبلى حبى واعتزازى

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *المقال غير منشور ولسوف تجده في قاعة القضايا السياسية بعد قليل.تحيتي*


 
ساتابع هذا المقال بشغف استاذى العزيز
تقبل احترامى ومودتى

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

*العزيز  د0 أبو دنيا
كل ورود الدنيا لا تساوي (فوزي) بهذه الكلمات والنغمات
لك كل التحية والشكر والتقدير والامتنان*

----------


## د.ابودنيا

> *العزيز د0 أبو دنيا*
> *كل ورود الدنيا لا تساوي (فوزي) بهذه الكلمات والنغمات*
> *لك كل التحية والشكر والتقدير والامتنان*


لما كلامك هزنىسكت فيا الكلامواتخرس فيا الساندمعه فرت جوه عينىاه  ياعينىم المعزه الى ف كلامكماتحرمشى من سؤالكقلبلى فز وقالى مالكهبعتلو انا السلام

----------

